# Visa



## tommystewart2015 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi there, I am looking for any information you guys can give me. 

Myself and my family are wanting to move to Australia. 

About me 

I am a subsea engineer but I don't have a engineer certificate. I was trained on the job. I have over 8 years working with (BOP)s. With my job I can live anywhere in the world. So I won't be looking for a job. 

My wife. 

My wife works as a after school club manager and has a svg level 3 certificate. 

I have 2 kids which wants to move too. 

I just want to know how hard is it get get a visa to stay in Australia? 

Thanks
Tommy


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey tommy, you would probably be better off posting in the immigration section - a lot more people will see the post and hopefully respond. 

Visas depends completely on your skills, qualifications and years of experience.


----------

